# Baby dove sick



## D100 (Apr 16, 2020)

I have a baby dove, 14 days old. There were two, but one of them died today, and the other one looks very ill... It's laying in the corner of the nest, breathing oddly, and very calm. The parents don't even take notice of the baby. I'm from Croatia and the vet worked till 5... Could you please help me? I tried feeding it with a syringe and it didn't want to eat, the crop is full...here's a picture...


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

First get the crop empty. Can you get hold of baby applesauce? Warm up a little bit and feed small amounts to him throughout the day. Gently massage the crop after each feeding. He will start producing droppings. Don't feed food until the crop is empty.

Also check for any growths inside the beak or throat. Keep him warm on a hotwaterbottle covered with a soft fleezy blanket. If you can't get hold of applesauce, you can make your own by cooking 2 peeled apples till soft and blend this.


----------

